# I am in trouble...Current company is not giving employment reference letter



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,



My current company is not willing to give me the reference letter. I have 3.6 years of experience from my last company. I am looking for software tester (it need atleast 3 years of exp). Can I go ahead with this. I think ACS will cut 2 years from this experience for some criteria... I done my degree in 2002, started working in IT in 2007... Please help me...Can I go ahead?

I can show 3.6 years of exp....(for my occupation, 3 years is minimum)


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi anish,

if you are unable to get reference letter from your current company, then go for statutory declaration on stamp paper clearly mentioning your current roles and responsibilities and get it signed by your manager or one of your colleagues with their official contact details such as email id, mobile number etc.

This should be fine enough to get positive outcome from ACS.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok.... what to be written on that ? e-stamping is fine?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Ok.... what to be written on that ? e-stamping is fine?


First, you need to get the stamp paper from court. While purchasing this stamp paper, you they will note down your details such as your name, address father's name etc. in a register. These credentials will also be written down by them on the stamp papers they give you. This is a declaration given by your manager or friend regarding your roles and responsibilities (job description) along with their professional contact details.

The letter starts like " This is in regards to your name who has been working as xyz position ij our company from dd/mm/yyy till today. i have been closely working with him (in case declarer is your co-worker) or he has been reporting/reported to me during his tenure. I confirm his roles and responsibilities as follows,.

List the responsibilities one by one using bullets.

I recommend him for his future assignments. He has been showing dedication towards his tasks and so .......

please don't hesitate to contact me if you would like to know more about him.

Sincerely,

Manager's name/colleague's name,
designation,
company's name,
address,
email:
mobile:

That's it! Simple.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Satya,

In the doc, I read that we need one witness for the salutatory declaration. Whom should we can contact, a gazetted officer is fine for that?

Thanks
Anish


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

sathiyaseelan said:


> First, you need to get the stamp paper from court. While purchasing this stamp paper, you they will note down your details such as your name, address father's name etc. in a register. These credentials will also be written down by them on the stamp papers they give you. This is a declaration given by your manager or friend regarding your roles and responsibilities (job description) along with their professional contact details.
> 
> The letter starts like " This is in regards to your name who has been working as xyz position ij our company from dd/mm/yyy till today. i have been closely working with him (in case declarer is your co-worker) or he has been reporting/reported to me during his tenure. I confirm his roles and responsibilities as follows,.
> 
> ...


Also,specify the point that you were full time employee with no of hours to claim full experience.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

vijay_239939 said:


> Also,specify the point that you were full time employee with no of hours to claim full experience.


In the doc, I read that we need one witness for the salutatory declaration. Whom should we can contact, a gazetted officer is fine for that?

Thanks
Anish


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> In the doc, I read that we need one witness for the salutatory declaration. Whom should we can contact, a gazetted officer is fine for that?
> 
> ...


hi anish,

in statutory declaration, get the motorization from a lawyer and he will be mentioing his contact details along with his official seal stamped on that document.

Vijay, thanks for adding that point, i didn't know how i missed it out.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi anish,
> 
> in statutory declaration, get the motorization from a lawyer and he will be mentioing his contact details along with his official seal stamped on that document.
> 
> ...


Hello Sathiya,

I also have a concern regarding the SD because the format that I normally see has a "Before me" statement. Does this mean my colleague needs to be there when the lawyer notarized it?

Thanks a lot,
Arman


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

armanvp said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> I also have a concern regarding the SD because the format that I normally see has a "Before me" statement. Does this mean my colleague needs to be there when the lawyer notarized it?
> 
> ...


hi arman,

it actually depends. If your colleague or the lawyer is ready to sing or motorize it without the other's presence, then the problem is resolved. Just speak with the lawyer from whom you want to get motorization, generally, who can call the contact number of your colleague to verify it, if he wishes. But, better to go for a lawyer, you or your friends/relatives have familiarization with. This way tackles your worries easily. i don't think this is big issue.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have one doubt. Can we calculate the points for our professional experience as they stated in their doc.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have one doubt. Can we calculate the points for our professional experience as they stated in their doc.


Hi anish,

Yes, you can calculate the points for work experience for purpose of immigration but, take into account the experience that is referred as skilled and relevant to your occupation code. You can't consider the experience that is irrelevant and unskilled.

sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi anish,
> 
> Yes, you can calculate the points for work experience for purpose of immigration but, take into account the experience that is referred as skilled and relevant to your occupation code. You can't consider the experience that is irrelevant and unskilled.
> 
> sathiya


Ok..For example, now I have 60 points including ielts. 
I have 6 years of work exp in the last 10 years. I passed out in 2002, my relevant work experience start from June 2007 to till date...So u r saying that I can claim 10 points more...so total 70 points.... ??


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Arman,

You need to get the signature from the colleague and the witness on all the pages(Preferably bottom) before going to the lawyer.

The lawyer would just seal and sign. But there is different type of endorsement from them its not regular. Though it costs you more, please go a reputed lawyer and ask for overseas stamping. They are very well aware and handle these on a daily basis for many countries.

Better you download the format from the ACS website and make sure your Name, Start Date, End Date, Designation & Roles and Responsibility are clearly highlighted.

-Pk


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Arman,

This is what I tried and it worked with ACS for me. My ACS result was received last week itself.

*Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959
*

I, <Colleague>, working in <Division> of <Company Name and Full Address> as <Designation>, do solemnly and sincerely declare, affirm and make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 that:

<Your Name> is a full time employee of <Company Name> and is working here since <Start Date> till <End Date>. He is working as <Your Designation> with the <Team Name> in the <Division Name>.

I am working colleague of <Your Name> under same division and work as an <Colleague Designation> in this division. I work as a mentor for <Your Name> for any architectural, design level discussions related to his job responsibilities.

I will recommend <Your Name> for any roles based around his experience. I believe he would be a great asset to any operation in any role. As a <Your Designation>, his Roles & Responsibilities in <Company Name> are as follows:
•	1
•	2
•	Etc…

Hope this helps 

-Pk


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Ok..For example, now I have 60 points including ielts.
> I have 6 years of work exp in the last 10 years. I passed out in 2002, my relevant work experience start from June 2007 to till date...So u r saying that I can claim 10 points more...so total 70 points.... ??


hello anish,

work experience can be claimed only once for points and this claim of points can be measured from the skills assessment outcome letter given by ACS. 

If your relevant and skilled work experience is from June, 2007, for sure, you will get 10 points for work experience as you have 5 years+ experience. But, i am clueless how you indicate 60 points. I assume that you added points for work experience twice. 

Can you list out your individual points for factors like age, education, experience, ielts etc?

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello anish,
> 
> work experience can be claimed only once for points and this claim of points can be measured from the skills assessment outcome letter given by ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi satya,

Here r the details..

Age: 30 (my age 31 now)
Education: 15 (bachelor degree)
Ielts: 10 ( not done yet)
State sponsorship: 5

Total: 60

Anything wrong ???? Pls answer


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi satya,
> 
> Here r the details..
> 
> ...


hi anish,

no worries. what you said is right that if you get assessment from ACS as skilled and relevant, based on the number of years of experience, you can add your points for work experience to the existing points (60). For instance, if you get 3 years as skiklled and relevant, you get 5 points, and for 5 years, 10 points are awarded making your point scores 65 and 70 respectively, But, if your occupation is eligible for both 189 and 190 visa, i strongly recommend you to go for 189 visa, if your points are 65. If your points are 60 (after acs evaluation), you can follow in the route of 190 visa.

Because, holding 65 points is good enough to secure an invite within a round.

All the best,

sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi anish,
> 
> no worries. what you said is right that if you get assessment from ACS as skilled and relevant, based on the number of years of experience, you can add your points for work experience to the existing points (60). For instance, if you get 3 years as skiklled and relevant, you get 5 points, and for 5 years, 10 points are awarded making your point scores 65 and 70 respectively, But, if your occupation is eligible for both 189 and 190 visa, i strongly recommend you to go for 189 visa, if your points are 65. If your points are 60 (after acs evaluation), you can follow in the route of 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Satya,

Thanks for the prompt reply. I am a software tester, my occupation is only available in CSOL, not in SOL. Hence I think I can go only for 190 visa...correct me if I am wrong and now this position is opened only in one state Victoria. I have checked all the states occupation list...

Correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> Arman,
> 
> This is what I tried and it worked with ACS for me. My ACS result was received last week itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Pk and Sathiya for all your inputs!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply. I am a software tester, my occupation is only available in CSOL, not in SOL. Hence I think I can go only for 190 visa...correct me if I am wrong and now this position is opened only in one state Victoria. I have checked all the states occupation list...
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong...


yes, you are right that if your occupation is in CSOL only, you either need a state or region that can sponsor you under 190 or 489 visa. You are not eligible for 189 visa, sadly.

go for 190 and wish you that will get the visa under 190.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you are right that if your occupation is in CSOL only, you either need a state or region that can sponsor you under 190 or 489 visa. You are not eligible for 189 visa, sadly.
> 
> go for 190 and wish you that will get the visa under 190.
> 
> ...


Thanks Satya.... I heard that for 190 visa for Victoria, I have to maintain some funds in my bank account...At what stage I have to keep this money in my account, at the time of EOI or visa lodging time?

And regarding statutory declaration, e-stamping is ok for that?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Thanks Satya.... I heard that for 190 visa for Victoria, I have to maintain some funds in my bank account...At what stage I have to keep this money in my account, at the time of EOI or visa lodging time?
> 
> And regarding statutory declaration, e-stamping is ok for that?


hi anish,

first, it is recommended you to maintain the indicated funds in your bank account from the day you lodge EOI and application to VIC till the day you get grant. Mostly, financial check will not be done by state, however, sometimes, they may ask you to show it or they may verify it in any phase. So, i recommend you to have it till you receive the visa grant.

Sorry, I am clueless about e-stamping, elaborate what it is?. I generally heard that from court we need to get the stamp paper that is used for statutory declaration.

sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Satya....E-stamping, its is printed stamp paper from computer...For house rental agreements and all, here in bangalore it is used....

Actually I thought of going via consultancy. Today I had a talk with them..Regarding the experience points they are saying something diffrent. I am BSs IT, working as a software tester.

They said ACS will cut my 4 years from my total 6 years, so i will not get any points for experince...

wht they are saying is if you are from a non-computer background, they will cut 6 yrs of exp. if you are from computer background, they will cut 4 yrs...

what is right???? I am in total confusion now... now I am planning to do by myself....

Are you doing by yourself?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Thanks Satya....E-stamping, its is printed stamp paper from computer...For house rental agreements and all, here in bangalore it is used....
> 
> Actually I thought of going via consultancy. Today I had a talk with them..Regarding the experience points they are saying something diffrent. I am BSs IT, working as a software tester.
> 
> ...


hello buddy,

B.Sc (IT) is also relevant to software tester job. So, no need to panic. But, the reduction of number of years of work experience actually varies from one another based on many factors. Few of them are the close relation between the subjects you studied in your graduation/post graduation and the current roles you perform, the matching of your current responsibilities with that of Aussies equivalent occupation defined by DIAC etc.

Let's take 3 case to elucidate this deduction by ACS.

first one is a mechanincal engineering graduate working as a software, may expect a reduction of 5 or 6 years from his total experience. 

Electronics and communication engineering candidate who works as software engineer may get 3 or 4 years of reduction in his work experience.

Whereas, B.E.(Information technology) candidate may expect 2 years of reduction. These 3 are the examples only and mary slightly based on ACS' evaluation. So, try to produce as many documents to support your occupation you want to get assessment for.

i did assessment through a consultancy but planned to proceed myself for rest of the process as i felt that my case is easy to deal with.

sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> B.Sc (IT) is also relevant to software tester job. So, no need to panic. But, the reduction of number of years of work experience actually varies from one another based on many factors. Few of them are the close relation between the subjects you studied in your graduation/post graduation and the current roles you perform, the matching of your current responsibilities with that of Aussies equivalent occupation defined by DIAC etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this elaborated reply. 

My main concern is actually my age is now 31 yrs 6 months (DOB: 15/may/1982). Now 32 is running and it will be completed in May 15, 2014, and 33 will get start. So I have only 6 more months left. 

If I lose 5 points for the age in the later stage, I need some other points to make it at least 60..Thats what my concern.

Thanks a lot Satya...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Thanks a lot for this elaborated reply.
> 
> My main concern is actually my age is now 31 yrs 6 months (DOB: 15/may/1982). Now 32 is running and it will be completed in May 15, 2014, and 33 will get start. So I have only 6 more months left.
> 
> ...


hello, 

cool, you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha). You will not loose 5 points till yor age turns 33. In other words, your points for age is 30 until your age is 32 years, 11 months and 30 days. When you enter 33, your points for age will become 25 (on May, 2015).

So, you have 1 year and 6 months to stay cool..

Hence, relax and enjoy the upcoming birthday within which i wish you to get your visa.

sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello,
> 
> cool, you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha). You will not loose 5 points till yor age turns 33. In other words, your points for age is 30 until your age is 32 years, 11 months and 30 days. When you enter 33, your points for age will become 25 (on May, 2015).
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy.... Thanks for your encouragement ....


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

First of all, thank you for all the people who guided me and gave me a sample of their Statutory Declaration. They helped me a lot. Now I have finished the draft of my Statutory Declaration and I'd like to refine them before I let my supervisors sign them.

Here are few points I'd like to check with you:
1. Would ACS or DIAC accepts the start and end dates of my Statutory Declaration if it only specifies Month and Year. (Example: January 2006 until January 2007)
2. I worked for 3 years for a consulting firm where I was assigned to multiple projects and so I have different managers for every project. Does this mean I have to have a Statutory Declaration for each of my managers to cover the whole working experience I had for this company?
3. If yes to the 2nd point above, Would it be an issue if my Statutory Declaration would look similar and have only difference on the manager details as well as some of the duties I had (most of my duties and responsibilities to the projects I was assigned are almost similar)

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Arman


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Could you please share your draft statuatory format ..Arman..??


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> Could you please share your draft statuatory format ..Arman..??


Hello r_saraj,

PM your e-mail address and I'll send it to you.

Regards,
Arman


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,

As the Victoria SS required to maintain some funds in the bank account, how much Indian money I have to keep in my a/c for Victoria State sponsorship (190 visa ) 

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks Arman... unable to send PM....
please fwd to my email: r(dot)saraj(at)gmail(dot)com

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

r_saraj said:


> thanks Arman... unable to send PM....
> please fwd to my email: r(dot)saraj(at)gmail(dot)com
> 
> Thanks


hi buddy,

to enable you to send PM, you should have posted ate least 5 messages or comments on expat forum. As you crossed this mark, now you should be able to send a PM to him. This is one of the forum rules.

Try it and you can.

sathiya


----------



## Mwasimazam (Nov 16, 2013)

Dear, I had experienced the same issue, and then i obtained an affidavit declaration form from court in which i listed my Line Manager contact details along with my details responsibilities, weekly work hours, Monthly salary, Company details, and signed it, and submitted to vetassess. 

There is an explicit provision on their website about it... that a declaration form can be submitted if employer can not issue employment reference letter. 
So don't worry. 




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi anish,
> 
> if you are unable to get reference letter from your current company, then go for statutory declaration on stamp paper clearly mentioning your current roles and responsibilities and get it signed by your manager or one of your colleagues with their official contact details such as email id, mobile number etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mwasimazam (Nov 16, 2013)

Dear, I had experienced the same issue, and then i obtained an affidavit declaration form from court in which i listed my Line Manager contact details along with my details responsibilities, weekly work hours, Monthly salary, Company details, and signed it, and submitted to vetassess. 

There is an explicit provision on their website about it... that a declaration form can be submitted if employer can not issue employment reference letter. 
So don't worry. 

Best of luck. 



anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mwasimazam said:


> Dear, I had experienced the same issue, and then i obtained an affidavit declaration form from court in which i listed my Line Manager contact details along with my details responsibilities, weekly work hours, Monthly salary, Company details, and signed it, and submitted to vetassess.
> 
> There is an explicit provision on their website about it... that a declaration form can be submitted if employer can not issue employment reference letter.
> So don't worry.
> ...


Thanks a lot wasimm...


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> to enable you to send PM, you should have posted ate least 5 messages or comments on expat forum. As you crossed this mark, now you should be able to send a PM to him. This is one of the forum rules.
> 
> ...


Hey...great.. Now I can able to view PM option.. thanks a lot Sathiya...
Let me add you too as friend


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Friends... Currently I am in China... How to obtain my previous company's exp. statuatory letters, 
can I let my friend to get a stamp paper from the court and print with the content.. and send that scan copy to my ex-boss and get his sign.. ? - will this work out?
How to deal ... this situation.. ? in person I can visit Home in next yr. only 

thanks in advance...


----------



## Mwasimazam (Nov 16, 2013)

you are always welcome. 



anishkumar03 said:


> Thanks a lot wasimm...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

r_saraj said:


> Friends... Currently I am in China... How to obtain my previous company's exp. statuatory letters,
> can I let my friend to get a stamp paper from the court and print with the content.. and send that scan copy to my ex-boss and get his sign.. ? - will this work out?
> How to deal ... this situation.. ? in person I can visit Home in next yr. only
> 
> thanks in advance...


Buddy,

what you do is that just try to gather the contact details of your previous managers and or HR managers. Call them on mobile and request them to send the letter of responsibilities to your local (Indian address) so that your relatives (father or mother) can collect it and can send them to your current address. if you have maintained a good relationships with your previous boss, then directly call him and he should be able to offer you the letter of job description on company's letterheads. If not so, contact the HR manager of that company and get this letter on organizational letterhead.

It is all how you earlier had experience with.

Decide in which way you are going to knock the doors of previous employers.

keep statutory declaration as last resort.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## kludge (Oct 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Buddy,
> 
> what you do is that just try to gather the contact details of your previous managers and or HR managers. Call them on mobile and request them to send the letter of responsibilities to your local (Indian address) so that your relatives (father or mother) can collect it and can send them to your current address. if you have maintained a good relationships with your previous boss, then directly call him and he should be able to offer you the letter of job description on company's letterheads. If not so, contact the HR manager of that company and get this letter on organizational letterhead.
> 
> ...


Saraz, do a affidavit of any friend worked with you at that time.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Sathya... Kludge...
The affidavit letter and statutory declaration are same ??
My previous experiences are from 2002-2005 and currently not at all hv contacts with those HRs.. so I can't get the letter with company letter head now.
I have contacts only with ex-colleagues ...so I must go for statutory dec...
plz suggest ,.. am I right ?
-S


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

one more doubt... those statutory letter.. can be a scanned letter -attested ?
thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

r_saraj said:


> Thanks Sathya... Kludge...
> The affidavit letter and statutory declaration are same ??
> My previous experiences are from 2002-2005 and currently not at all hv contacts with those HRs.. so I can't get the letter with company letter head now.
> I have contacts only with ex-colleagues ...so I must go for statutory dec...
> ...


ok.

here is my piece of advice.

Just check the website of the company and you should be able to get the contact details of the branch where you worked with that companies. For example, may be a HR manager, who is currently looking after HR operations in that region or location. Just call their land line number and ask them to connect with current HR manager or get HR's email id. Do send an email to him stating your work history and the need for letter of responsibilities without which you cant get visa like that. Also, you may attach your offer letter in that email for confirming that you were the ex-employee.

Else, you may send an email to head office and request the same.

This way will definitely work out. Never go for statutory without exploring all other options.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes.. I understood Sathiya... currently my issue is.. those companies(2000-2003) which I worked were closed and I hv contacts with ex-colleagues only...so my left option is statutory decl. letter ...
Thats why I am looking for a format and procedure on this..
Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

r_saraj said:


> Yes.. I understood Sathiya... currently my issue is.. those companies(2000-2003) which I worked were closed and I hv contacts with ex-colleagues only...so my left option is statutory decl. letter ...
> Thats why I am looking for a format and procedure on this..
> Thanks


hi buddy,

i understand your circumstance and i have given below the sample format of statutory declaration.

The letter starts like " This is in regards to your name who has been working as xyz position on full-time in our company from dd/mm/yyy till today. i have been closely working with him (in case declarer is your co-worker) or he has been reporting/reported to me during his tenure. I confirm his roles and responsibilities as follows,.

List the responsibilities one by one using bullets.

I recommend him for his future assignments. He has been showing dedication towards his tasks and so .......

please don't hesitate to contact me if you would like to know more about him.

Sincerely,

Manager's name/colleague's name,
designation,
company's name,
address,
email:
mobile:

That's it! Simple.

regarding other queries,

1. First ask any of your friends or relatives who are living in your hometown to collect stamp papers from a court nearby. There on every stamp paper, they purchase, the registrar from court, mention your name, your father's name and place of birth. 

2. There are different stamp papers. but, prefer the one that costs 20 rupees per stamp paper. Get at least 5-6 stamp papers from court.

3. Now, prepare the above format and print this format fine tuned for your job profile on thes stamp papers. Ask them to send to any your ex-colleagues and call the ex-co-worker regarding the same whether he'she can sign on it or not before putting his/her contact details on it.

4. After getting signature from them, You may ask your relatives/friends to get motorized from a known lawyer. He may not even need any proof in case your friends/relatives know him very well. Hope you understand.

5. Now, ask your friend/relative to scan the document and send it to your email address before dispatching the hard copy of it covered in a plastic envelop to protect it from scratches, to yopur present address.

hope this works well.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot buddy...will follow the same!!!

For current employer ref. letter.. I am going to ask.. but if they ask what is the purpose.. then what can I tell ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

r_saraj said:


> Thanks a lot buddy...will follow the same!!!
> 
> For current employer ref. letter.. I am going to ask.. but if they ask what is the purpose.. then what can I tell ?


Tell them that you are going to pursue some online course that is related to your current technologies or future technologies (for distance, as a telecom network engineer, i can register myself online for 5G technology). Else, you may tell them that you would like to pursue distance education from an Indian university that needs my current roles and responsibilities to get an admission into. Else, tell them that you are going to join in a technological association and subscribe for membership. But, ensure that you receive this letter without that reason, otherwise, it might be a drawback to some extent. if you have good relationship with your current boss, you may convince him saying the true reason on condition that he must be able to give you the letter on company's letterhead or can recommend HR manager to offer you this letter without fail.

But, again, ensure that the reason for this letter should not be mentioned in that letter.

You explore all avenues and decide what you want to choose the one that suits your situation from the above.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Satya,

I have one query. Should I submit my marksheets along with certificates from 10th to degree for ACS? or certificates only will do ?

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> I have one query. Should I submit my marksheets along with certificates from 10th to degree for ACS? or certificates only will do ?
> 
> ...


I am unsure about the list of certificates you have to submit to ACS. But, i guess that only the educational qualification to which you want to get skills assessment is to be uploaded, although during visa application you must submit all educational credentials. Why don't you check this with checklist of documents mentioned in ACS website itself?

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ad_ (Nov 19, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> I have one query. Should I submit my marksheets along with certificates from 10th to degree for ACS? or certificates only will do ?
> 
> ...



I believe there is no harm in submitting additional documents that could help prove your eligibility for points that you have claimed. You could submit notarized copies of the following docs -
1) Passport
2) Engg marksheets
3) Engg degree cert 
4) Releiving letter from your ex-employers
5) Experience letter from all employers mentioning your roles and responsibilities. In case you dont have this, then submit notarized copies of self declaration with you roles and responsibilities along with notarized copies of reference declaration confirming the same roles and responsibilties.

Reference declaration from HR, Managers always have more value. In case you cant give from them then u can also give from your colleagues. But make sure they talk confidently if they receive calls from ACS/CO.

Also make sure the declarations mentions the type of employment(like part time, full time etc) along with dates.

=============================================
ANZSCO: 261314 | IELTS(17.11.12): 7.5 (O) | ACS +ve: 19.03.13 | Vic SS: 02.07.13 | Visa Applied: 23.08.13, Grant: 18.11.13| Flying: Not decided when


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Noted... thanks friends...


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi,

Today I submit my ACS. I gave satutory declaration for my current company. I had planned to submit my offer letter and payslip along with that, but they clearly said that it is not required and there is no option to submit that as well. how you guys submitted?? offer letter/pay slip is not mandatory ???

thanks,
Anish


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

All the best Anish ... I am waiting for my exp. letters... 
I guess offer letters and payslips are not mandatory for assessment... but keep them for later DAIC verification..


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Dear friends... I looked into my old documents and luckily found few work experience certificates... can I use them for assessment? since those companies were closed now... those letters with old email/website/contact nbr... etc 
please help...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

r_saraj said:


> Dear friends... I looked into my old documents and luckily found few work experience certificates... can I use them for assessment? since those companies were closed now... those letters with old email/website/contact nbr... etc
> please help...


hi saraj,

it is fine if you worked there and the documents have all contact details such their website address, land line number, and address as it is not your fault if the organization closes their business in India or so. Surely, these documents can be used for assessment and visa purposes.

However, just knock the option of getting new letters as well before employing the above one.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi saraj,
> 
> it is fine if you worked there and the documents have all contact details such their website address, land line number, and address as it is not your fault if the organization closes their business in India or so. Surely, these documents can be used for assessment and visa purposes.
> 
> ...



Hi Sathiya,

Long time..

I like ur reasoning.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i understand your circumstance and i have given below the sample format of statutory declaration.
> 
> ...



Hi. What if the company does not exists anymore or had been dissolved/bankrupted over the past decade? Would the usefulness of statutory letter still helps? And how can DIAC/ACS verify those company details then ? I was wondering, DIAC/ACS might mis-interpreted that letter as of falsified details since the company does not exists anymore. Can you please advise on this? TIA


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

yasin said:


> Hi. What if the company does not exists anymore or had been dissolved/bankrupted over the past decade? Would the usefulness of statutory letter still helps? And how can DIAC/ACS verify those company details then ? I was wondering, DIAC/ACS might mis-interpreted that letter as of falsified details since the company does not exists anymore. Can you please advise on this? TIA


hi buddy,

verifying the credibility of your employment background especially the one whose business is no longer exist is DIAC's headache. Why you would like to shoulder their headache? Seems to me that you are more generous to take other's pain (ha ha ha).

See, if a company closed their operations in last decade, DIAC may o0r may not check these credentials but they may verify your bank statement, income tax statements, payslips whose details are always available with the government of respective countries and or banks. DIAC can't take them as false documents if you really worked in those firms.

So, don't worry about that.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Sure.. thanks Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Long time..
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

yes, i was off for a while as i went to my home town on holidays. I really rejoiced a lot at my native place and on 03/12/2013, i returned back to office. Once i am there at my home, i simply put all electronic gadgets into dust bin (ha ha ha) as i want to enjoy naturally orientated life style at least for some time.

Another happy news happened in my visa application that case officer has been allocated to me on 27th November, 2013 itself. I mean, in 2 weeks, i got the case officer allocated and i could not believe my eyes on looking at his message in my inbox. I did my PCC successfully on 29/11/2013 and am planning to take medicals this weekend.

Will keep you posted,

sathiya


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Sathya, I would like to know if you will be able to throw some light about my situation. I have a very detailed reference letter on a4 paper signed by my manager. 
I would like to know if this can be notarized? i approached one of the notaries and he told that he cannot sign such a document, and he can only sign it as a true copy. i am unable to ask my manager to sign in a stamp paper... I was so grateful that he was atleast able to give a detailed reference signed. 
I'm not sure what to do. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> yes, i was off for a while as i went to my home town on holidays. I really rejoiced a lot at my native place and on 03/12/2013, i returned back to office. Once i am there at my home, i simply put all electronic gadgets into dust bin (ha ha ha) as i want to enjoy naturally orientated life style at least for some time.
> 
> ...



Dear Sathiya,

Glad to know u had a great time at home. Nothing like leaving these gadgets for a while.

Cool....Congratulations matey. Thats wonderful. Ur Grant is on the way man. Go for the medicals quickly and finish the formalities...Next week is urs mate.

May I ask u who is ur CO and from which team? What did he ask you to submit? What did teh email state?

I'm excited as even I might get the grant anytime as u lodged later than me.

Hoping u get the grant soon and spread the virus to me.

Wish u good luck Sathiya.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> verifying the credibility of your employment background especially the one whose business is no longer exist is DIAC's headache. Why you would like to shoulder their headache? Seems to me that you are more generous to take other's pain (ha ha ha).
> 
> ...


Hi. That is the reason why I did not submitted those 2+ years worth of work experiences to ACS due to the fact that my old old company was dissolved 10+ years ago. 

Now, that I received my +tive ACS result, though this can be out of topic, can I still claim those unfiled years of experience with DIAC ( using statutory letter signed by my work mate abroad)? 

Any opinion on this? TIA


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

yasin said:


> Hi. That is the reason why I did not submitted those 2+ years worth of work experiences to ACS due to the fact that my old old company was dissolved 10+ years ago.
> 
> Now, that I received my +tive ACS result, though this can be out of topic, can I still claim those unfiled years of experience with DIAC ( using statutory letter signed by my work mate abroad)?
> 
> Any opinion on this? TIA


You must have provded those reference letters if you wanted to utilize your 2 years of experience....better to skip if you already have positive assessment from acs...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

yasin said:


> Hi. That is the reason why I did not submitted those 2+ years worth of work experiences to ACS due to the fact that my old old company was dissolved 10+ years ago.
> 
> Now, that I received my +tive ACS result, though this can be out of topic, can I still claim those unfiled years of experience with DIAC ( using statutory letter signed by my work mate abroad)?
> 
> Any opinion on this? TIA


hello friend,

holding 60 points is more than enough for you to get an invite within couple of invitation rounds as your occupation is less competitive. Just register for ielts and get 7 or 8 bands in each section to get 10 or 20 useful points for enhancing your overall points. 

If this 2 years experience can influence the points for work experience, (for example, 3 years to 5 years with inclusion) then you may go for skills assessment to ACS once again to claim for the previous experience as well, while sitting for ielts exam. If it doesn't change your points under work experience, then simply leave the idea of including it in EOI as all the experience you are going to claim in visa application and EOI must be evaluated by relevant assessing authority to satisfy case officer and to get visa grant. So, don't claim the points for non-assessed work tenure. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

s_jose said:


> Hi Sathya, I would like to know if you will be able to throw some light about my situation. I have a very detailed reference letter on a4 paper signed by my manager.
> I would like to know if this can be notarized? i approached one of the notaries and he told that he cannot sign such a document, and he can only sign it as a true copy. i am unable to ask my manager to sign in a stamp paper... I was so grateful that he was atleast able to give a detailed reference signed.
> I'm not sure what to do. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> Thanks


hello friend,

firstly, getting reference letter with roles motorized by a lawyer as 'true copy" on an A4 sheet signed by your boss is sufficient to get positive skills assessment from assessing body. However, it may be really difficult to satisfy the case officer to prove your claim using this A4 sheet. 

What you can do is that try to explain your situation to your manager stating the negative impact of this A4 letter in visa application stage and visa grant. Beg him saying your hurdles spearhead during gathering of documents, ielts exam, and other pahses of immigration and the risk. time and money involved that might be gone in vain if you are unable to submit the reference letter on stamp paper. The bottom line is that you need to convince him to sign on stamp paper. 

You might have worked under 2 or 3 managers in a single company. If one manager doesn't want to give you the letter on stamp paper, knock the doors of second and third manager. If you have good relationship with him, this is possible without issues. please note that no need to get reference letters from all your managers in one company. 

Else, request him to recommend the HR manager of your company to issue you the letter of responsibilities in company's letterhead. 

Hope this is helpful.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

s_jose said:


> Hi Sathya, I would like to know if you will be able to throw some light about my situation. I have a very detailed reference letter on a4 paper signed by my manager.
> I would like to know if this can be notarized? i approached one of the notaries and he told that he cannot sign such a document, and he can only sign it as a true copy. i am unable to ask my manager to sign in a stamp paper... I was so grateful that he was atleast able to give a detailed reference signed.
> I'm not sure what to do. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Jose,

No need to ask the Manager to sign on the stamp paper.

Please get the paper franking done. It is done in the goverment offices, where marriage registrations or stamp papers are sold. You should ask for Sub-Registrar office in your city. Take this paper and get it franked / stamped with a Rs 20 . 

Once this is done, any lawyer would comfortably sign on your paper. Also, try to visit the court where 100 of lawyer would be willing to sign and help. As long as the lawyer has a valid license, you are good to go.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I would like to know how the ACS do the professional experience verification. I gave a statutory declaration for my current company with reference of my colleague. My question here is, Will ACS call my colleague only or even my company as well ?

Last week, I moved my working domain from "testing" to "software deployment" and I applied as a software tester for ACS last month. I am a bit concerned here because if they call my company and ask about my domain, it has changed 

Will this affect me ? what u guys think?

Thanks
Anish


----------

